# Where do I get a Phil Wood EBB?



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I keep seeing all these beautiful black and blue machined Wood EBB's. How would I get my hands on one and how much are they? Are they available from a distributor or from Phil Wood direct?


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Mean Todd from http://www.webcyclery.com can get you one.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

Another color to look at.
Dan C.


----------



## sea otter (Jan 27, 2004)

*Frame kit is avail on www.philwood.com*



teamdicky said:


> I keep seeing all these beautiful black and blue machined Wood EBB's. How would I get my hands on one and how much are they? Are they available from a distributor or from Phil Wood direct?


Here ya go.... you can buy direct http://www.philwood.com/phome.htm

Look down to the link for the 2005 frame kit


----------



## escamillo (Jan 13, 2004)

Talk to Brent @ phil wood and he'll take care of you. 

It's not a great image but here is my pink ebb.

e


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Captain Kana said:


> Another color to look at.
> Dan C.


What ring is that? Sorry to post off topic, just curious.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> What ring is that? Sorry to post off topic, just curious.


I assumed it was RaceFace. Brent are you following this? Let us know.
Dan C.


----------



## kerilou (Jun 15, 2005)

*what bb?*



Captain Kana said:


> Another color to look at.
> Dan C.


That's a beautiful color! So you're riding a Phil Wood frame with a Phil Wood EBB but from the looks of your cranks, not a Phil Wood bb. The reason I ask is that I run a Phil Wood ti bb in my EBB and just had to send it in because it creaks amazingly LOUD! Tried re-packing the whole EBB in ti-prep, cleaning it real good and it still creaked. On a whim my lbs threw in a cheapo bb and the creaking stopped immediatley. Phil Wood wants to check out their bb before warranting it. This thing is only 3 months old! I've run ti bb's before that creaked a little but not like this, plus the fact that they're supposed to be the very best! And they should be for the money. Anyhow that is why I'm wondering what bb you're running and if you've had a bad experience with a Phil Wood. Thanks!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

kerilou said:


> That's a beautiful color! So you're riding a Phil Wood frame with a Phil Wood EBB but from the looks of your cranks, not a Phil Wood bb. The reason I ask is that I run a Phil Wood ti bb in my EBB and just had to send it in because it creaks amazingly LOUD! Tried re-packing the whole EBB in ti-prep, cleaning it real good and it still creaked. On a whim my lbs threw in a cheapo bb and the creaking stopped immediatley. Phil Wood wants to check out their bb before warranting it. This thing is only 3 months old! I've run ti bb's before that creaked a little but not like this, plus the fact that they're supposed to be the very best! And they should be for the money. Anyhow that is why I'm wondering what bb you're running and if you've had a bad experience with a Phil Wood. Thanks!


 i had creaking too and i apologize in advance if you already checked this but you NEED to use loctite on the Phil Wood bottom bracket cups. When mine was installed it apparently did not have any or did not have enough and the creaking was horrible.....turns out it was the cups turning ever so slightly when torqued and not the EBB itself. Sounds like it clearly was not the EBB itself since did not creak with the other bb installed.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

FoShizzle said:


> you NEED to use loctite.


Lucky Brent sells it then  in three yummy flavours.

And a _boring_ silver ebb picture for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## bkopi (Apr 6, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to remove set screw type EBB from the frame?
do i just loose the 2 set screw and slide EBB out?


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

bkopi said:


> can anyone tell me how to remove set screw type EBB from the frame?
> do i just loose the 2 set screw and slide EBB out?


Exactly.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Within 1 week from receiving the EBB from Phil Wood & Co. It's already been over 4 weeks and the claim for punctual problems is due to anodization process (outsourced).


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

illnacord said:


> Within 1 week from receiving the EBB from Phil Wood & Co. It's already been over 4 weeks and the claim for punctual problems is due to anodization process (outsourced).


Once more for us English speakers?


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a silver one (no pic)

one thing if you have the holes: block the holes that go all the way through with something, like foam earplugs. otherwise the relieved part fills with goo and eventually makes things crunchy.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

What the hay?!?!?!?! I just saw this photo on Durty Truth - peep the Phil Wood EBB earrings!!! Custom made one off's that Phil Wood sent out for the photo shoot =P


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

illnacord said:


> What the hay?!?!?!? peep the Phil Wood EBB earrings!!!


Now them's some parts right there....


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*EBB Blues*

Finally. The Phil Wood EBB in anodized blue came in. It took 5 weeks from order to arrival. Feeling anything but blue as this went into the bike build and it came out fantastic. Funny, the EBB cost more than the frame by far (not discounting the frame quality, just the price which is why the frame is so popular amongst other positive traits).


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

illnacord said:


> Finally. The Phil Wood EBB in anodized blue came in. It took 5 weeks from order to arrival. Feeling anything but blue as this went into the bike build and it came out fantastic. Funny, the EBB cost more than the frame by far (not discounting the frame quality, just the price which is why the frame is so popular amongst other positive traits).


Nothing like sticking a PW EBB in a Zion.
You will get more throw outta it.
I was unable to get a 32X18 to work on my Zion before I got my PW. 
All my acne cleared up when I installed it too.


----------



## Brent (Jul 16, 2007)

teamdicky said:


> Nothing like sticking a PW EBB in a Zion.
> You will get more throw outta it.
> I was unable to get a 32X18 to work on my Zion before I got my PW.
> All my acne cleared up when I installed it too.


And even ride hard all weekend long....


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

I used a drill press, and in minutes I had my zion EBB drilled out. saved about an ounce (30 g) from the 188 g stock weight.










here's why I drilled out rather than buying a phil wood:

a. the niner EBB is 110 g, and when i get a custom frame built, I want the niner EBB in there. BUt the niner set screws are too far apart for std frames.

b. I considered the phil wood, but given the similar weight vs the drilled out zion ebb, and given the fact that i'd buy a niner EBB (which is what, $35? cheaper and lighter than phil's) for the custom frame, it didn't make sense to buy the PW.

i have had no issues on my two singlespeeds w/ the zion ebb not providing enough adjustment throw, but i can see that the PW has more throw if that's what you need.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Brent said:


> And even ride hard all weekend long....


Yup yup.

My PW is in my perma-fixie Zion now.
Starting to wonder if my Bushnell in my other frame is causing some resistance in my BB bearings. Too late to go back to set screws...

I wish somebody would make a ti shell that had reinforcing ribs that radiated from the set screws (parallel to the BB faces). Seems like that would cut down on shell stretch.


----------

